# Best Sight In Distance for AR



## tblankenship

I'm new to predator hunting. I'll be hunting coyotes in Eastern Kansas with AR15 style rifle in .223. I have a 3-9x40 scope mounted on it. What distance would you recommend I use when sighting in the scope, 100 or 200 yards?

Thanks.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I sight all of my 223's in at 100 yards.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Same here 100 yards zero. Since most my shots are under 200. I have a 223 wssm and a 25-06 zero for 200 because of its added distance capabilities


----------



## wilded

Be sure and shoot your AR at 50 and 25 yards so that you know where the point of impact is at those yardages. Most scopes are so far about the barrel that at close range they will shoot almost 2 inches low. JMHO ET


----------



## s&w686

I sight mine it at 50yds so it is a tad high at 100yds and back on at 200yds. I chose this because I mainly use my AR for coyote hunting and hopefully most of the shots are around that 50yd range.


----------



## headhunter25

100 yrds for me also. Works real well if you have a ballistic reticle in your scope.

Chris C.


----------



## wvcoyote

100yd zero here too, should be able to shoot 200yds. without holdover, bullet might drop 2inches at 200yds. thats my 2 cents worth.


----------



## knapper

I have a scope on my AR that has build in ballistic marks set for the .223 and other rifles of that same trajectory. Other are starting to add them to there scopes, mine is a Burris brand. I checked it at 100 for the cross hair and the first mark being 200, it worked out pretty good, it did best with some 62 gr. that I had loaded and not bad with milspec 55 gr. The price was not too much and I am happy with the results so far. I am a Burris fan an way.


----------



## bar-d

I sight in about an inch high at 100 yds. It pretty well comes out like described by s&w686. Wilded is right, make sure and know what your impact point is at around 50 yds. You will be surprised at how many short range shots you will have if you call at night with a spotlight.


----------

